# Schneelage Trails Nordschwarzwald



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will nächstes WE im Nordschwarzwald - konkret Badener Höhe - fahren gehen.

Kann jemand Infos und Einschätzungen zu Schneelage und Trailzustände geben?

Den Fred können wir gerne fortschreiben, bis der Schnee weg ist - wenn der Bedarf besteht.

Dann können auch die, die nicht das Glück haben und im Schwarzwald wohnen können, ihre Touren planen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2019)

Die Badener Höhe liegt auf 1000m. Am Samstag bin ich auf dem Kniebis Ski gefahren. Der liegt ebenfalls auf etwa 1000m. Dort liegen gut und gerne noch 80cm Schnee. Dass die zum nächsten Wochenende weg sind, steht nicht zu vermuten. Wanderer werden sicher dort oben laufen, ob man aber in deren Pfaden fahren kann, kann ich nicht sagen.
Von anderen Exkursionen weiß ich jedoch, dass mir das keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt8791 (3. Februar 2019)

Hi. Konkrete Infos kann ich nicht geben. Anhand der Wetterverhältnisse am Mummelsee und Seibelseckle laut Webcam vermute ich aber nicht dass da aufgrund der gleichen Höhe mit dem bike viel zu machen ist...
https://mummelsee.de/webcam_page/

Edit: bissl zu langsam...


----------



## aufgehts (3. Februar 2019)

https://www.bergfex.de/mehliskopf/webcams/c4896/


----------



## matou (3. Februar 2019)

Ich glaub das ist noch etwas früh Dirk.
Beobachte im Laufe der Woche einfach mal die og Webcams. Ich denke aber, dass gerade die Abfahrt nach Forbach durch ihre "schattige" Lage einfach mehr Zeit braucht.

Ansonsten halt BM aufschließen. 

btw...auf der Hornisgrinde gibts mittlerweile auch eine sehr gute Webcam:

http://www.grindehuette.de/webcam-grindehuette.jpg


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2019)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Anhand der Wetterverhältnisse am Mummelsee und Seibelseckle laut Webcam vermute ich aber nicht dass da aufgrund der gleichen Höhe mit dem bike viel zu machen ist...


Da bin ich Samstag nach dem Skifahren kurz vorbeigefahren. Die Wälder liegen in tiefem Schnee, hunderte von Baumspitzen sind abgebrochen und liegen sicher noch kreuz und quer über den Wegen. Die B500 war ja wegen Schneebruches einige Zeit gesperrt. Da muss es ausgesehen haben wie nach einem Hurrikan.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure Infos. 

Ich werde mir das die Woche über anschauen und dann am Samstag entscheiden. Da ich zwei Berge fahren will, könnte ich tatsächlich alternativ von Forbach hoch zum Hohenlohturm (nicht so hoch wie Badner Höhe, rüber nach Herrenalb und dann den BM runter - über Axtlohweg wieder hoch - wieder zurück Hohenlohturm und über WW nach Forbach zurück. 

Die Tour könnte ich auch von Herrenalb starten und erst Hohenlohturm und WW runter nach Forbach und auf dem Rückweg den BM nach Herrenalb nehmen. 

Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2019)

Dirk, auf dem Kaltenbronn sieht das auch nicht viel anders aus. Ich wohne hier auf nur 650m und 35km davon entfernt. Nicht mal hier im Wald kann man aufgrund der Schneehöhe und des mehrfachen Tau- und Frostwetters gescheit fahren.
Ich kann aber gerne zwischendurch mal einen Statusbericht abgeben. Heute morgen jedenfalls bin ich Straße gefahren weil Waldwege nicht gingen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Dirk, auf dem Kaltenbronn sieht das auch nicht viel anders aus. Ich wohne hier auf nur 650m und 35km davon entfernt. Nicht mal hier im Wald kann man aufgrund der Schneehöhe und des mehrfachen Tau- und Frostwetters gescheit fahren.
> Ich kann aber gerne zwischendurch mal einen Statusbericht abgeben. Heute morgen jedenfalls bin ich Straße gefahren weil Waldwege nicht gingen.



Hallo Rudi,

danke für das Angebot. 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## matou (3. Februar 2019)

@ Dirk, 2 Berge? Dann mach doch 3-4 und fahr in den PW.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> @dirk, 2 Berge? Dann mach doch 3-4 und fahr in den PW.



Das ist Plan B - aber dort brauche ich für die gleichen HM immer wesentlich länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> @dirk, 2 Berge? Dann mach doch 3-4 und fahr in den PW.


War ich letztes Wochenende. Sowieso viel schöner und entspannter.


----------



## bolg (4. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich will nächstes WE im Nordschwarzwald - konkret Badener Höhe - fahren gehen.
> 
> ...


Bis ca 500 Höhenmeter waren in der Gegend um Oberkirch die Wege frei, wenigstens mal auf den Südseiten der Berge. Mit ein paar kleineren Rutschpartien waren zwei Berge fahrbar, aber richtig geht es nur mit Spikes. Ohne ist entspanntes fahren noch nicht machbar.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Februar 2019)

Bin heute bei mir, 650Hm, versuchsweise in den Wald. Der Weg war begangen, der gut 20cm hohe Schnee mehrfach getraut und wieder gefroren. Da fährt man praktisch in jedes Trittsiegel hinein und wieder hinaus. Das ist wie im Steingarten. Ich habe den Versuch mangels Spaß nach 20m abgebrochen.
Vom Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle, wenn ich das noch recht im Kopf habe, gibt es einen mit Felsbrocken übersäten Wanderweg, den zu fahren ich ebenfalls nach einigen Metern aufgegeben habe. Das hat mich heute morgen stark daran erinnert.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> btw...auf der Hornisgrinde gibts mittlerweile auch eine sehr gute Webcam:
> 
> http://www.grindehuette.de/webcam-grindehuette.jpg


Eben gerade geschaut: suuuuuper


----------



## matou (4. Februar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Vom Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle, wenn ich das noch recht im Kopf habe, gibt es einen mit Felsbrocken übersähten Wanderweg, den zu fahren ich ebenfalls nach einigen Metern aufgegeben habe. Das hat mich heute morgen stark daran erinnert.



Gut, das würde Dirk gefallen...ist ja quasi so etwas wie ein Lieblings- bzw Hometrail.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> Gut, das würde Dirk gefallen...ist ja quasi so etwas wie ein Lieblings- bzw Hometrail.



Das ist so. Allerdings sollte es bergab gehen - hoch fahren ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (4. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist so. Allerdings sollte es bergab gehen - hoch fahren ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Februar 2019)

Ich war heut Nachmittag in Enzklösterle am Skihang. Unten ca. 30, oben ca. 40-50cm. Hang ist perfekt, aber alles ist so bockelhart gefroren. So wirds morgen auf den Höhen auch noch sein, aber dann solls ja wärmer werden aufs Wochenende. Klar ist, dieser Schnee geht erst mit Dauerregen und oder hohen Temperaturen weg.
Auf den Höhen am und um Hohloh/Wildsee war viel Schneebruch, weiter unten soweit ich weiß eher kaum. Die Loipen und vermutlich die Haupforstwege sind frei. Grün ist es unter ca. 400 bis 500m ü.NN.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Februar 2019)

Ich werde mich am WE wieder in den PW absetzen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2019)

Mal schauen, wie die Wetterprognosen werden.

Wenn es in der Pfalz regnet und im Schwarzwald trocken bleiben soll, trage ich lieber ein Stück, wie nass zu werden.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Februar 2019)

https://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Rhineland-Palatinate/Edenkoben/long.html


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2019)

Am Sonntag zwischen 9 und 12 Uhr Niederschlag in Edenkoben - sag ich doch.


----------



## matou (5. Februar 2019)

Jo, Schwarzwald aber auch...ist doch aktuell eh nur Kaffeesatz lesen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2019)

Ich warte einfach ab, bis das Wetter am WE vom Wetterbericht als gut prognostiziert wird und dann geh ich Radfahren.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Am Sonntag zwischen 9 und 12 Uhr Niederschlag in Edenkoben - sag ich doch.


1,8mm? Voraussichtlich? Das ficht mich nicht an. Echt nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Februar 2019)

Aber warm wirds  kannst die kurzen Hosen rausholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. Februar 2019)

So sah es heute oben aus.
WW zur Hahnenfalzhütte sieht auch so aus, zumindest der Einstieg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So sah es heute oben aus.
> WW zur Hahnenfalzhütte sieht auch so aus, zumindest der Einstieg.



Lädt nicht zum Radfahren ein. Bis ich da vom Skiheim an der Teufelsmühle mit dem Rad bin, vergehen vermutlich Stunden ...

So quäle ich mich dort oben nur einmal im Jahr, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2019)

Zusätzliche Info  weil Biken in der Loipe kommt ja auch nicht so gut 

http://www.infozentrum-kaltenbronn.de/loipenbericht/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Skatingloipe auch fürs Winterwandern freigegeben ist, darf man da auch Radfahren?


----------



## aufgehts (9. Februar 2019)

Die Skater werden sich freuen...
Im schlimmsten Fall dir mit ihrem Stecken eins überziehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2019)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Die Skater werden sich freuen...
> Im schlimmsten Fall dir mit ihrem Stecken eins überziehen



Die Welt wird echt immer intoleranter.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn die Skatingloipe auch fürs Winterwandern freigegeben ist, darf man da auch Radfahren?



Mir kam ein Schneeschuhläufer aufm unbefestigten Wegrand entgegen  das wär fürs Bike auf jeden Fall die sicherere Seite  ist halt ein bißchen anstrengender.

Skatingloipe  tu´s nicht!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Februar 2019)

Der Schwarzwald ist echt bikeunfreundlich. In der Pfalz waren heute weder Langlaufloipen noch Stockschwinger, die mich darauf aufmerksam machen wollten.


----------



## bolg (10. Februar 2019)

Ich habe heute keine Wanderer gesehen. Wir haben hier heftige Böen und der Wald wartete nur darauf, befahren zu werden 
Allerdings haben wir die Runde klein gehalten, da wir uns wegen der Schräglage der Bäume etwas Sorgen machen mussten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Februar 2019)

Und? Gibts was Neues? Weiß jemand wie es aktuell an Langmartskopf oder Teufelsmühle aussieht?

Der Drachenfliegerhang an der Teufelsmühle ist fast schneefrei, aber wie siehts in etwas schattigeren Lagen aus?


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2019)

Loipenbericht von heute


----------



## matou (20. Februar 2019)

Mhh, danke!

Werde es glaub ich nächste Woche mal probieren...auf den Wanderwegen sollte es zumindest eine Spur geben.

@DIRK SAYS 
BM aufschließen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> Mhh, danke!
> 
> Werde es glaub ich nächste Woche mal probieren...auf den Wanderwegen sollte es zumindest eine Spur geben.
> 
> ...



Sonntag früh zu meiner Zeit?


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> Mhh, danke!
> 
> Werde es glaub ich nächste Woche mal probieren...auf den Wanderwegen sollte es zumindest eine Spur geben.
> 
> ...



Ihr solltet ab und zu mal Langlauf machen 

Am Montag waren bis auf ca. 520m, höher war ich nicht  die Wege frei, ein bißchen Resteisflächen.
Der Merkur schien vom Battert aus auch schneefrei zu sein. Das sind aber die sonnigen Seiten.

Vielleicht die webcam vom Dobel noch als Hilfe
https://www.dobel.de/gaeste/webcam/


----------



## matou (20. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag früh zu meiner Zeit?


Puh, das ist aber früh! 




Mausoline schrieb:


> Ihr solltet ab und zu mal Langlauf machen
> 
> Am Montag waren bis auf ca. 520m, höher war ich nicht  die Wege frei, ein bißchen Resteisflächen.
> Der Merkur schien vom Battert aus auch schneefrei zu sein. Das sind aber die sonnigen Seiten.
> ...




Passt schon, das ist Absicht. 
Der "BM" an der Teufelsmühle hat ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt eine so fest ausgetretene Spur...da ist es fast egal ob noch Schnee da ist.
Im Zweifel machts einfach nur Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2019)

Viel Spaß euch  ich hoff derweil auf Neuschnee


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> Puh, das ist aber früh!



Alles klar, dann machen wir es so.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch  ich hoff derweil auf Neuschnee



Fährst Du dann mit?


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...Fährst Du dann mit?



Vielleicht komm ich euch mit den Langlaufskier entgegen


----------



## matou (22. Februar 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann machen wir es so.



Ich werde es erst unter der Woche schaffen. Vermutlich am Dienstag Abend.

Aber zur Info:
Conny war die Woche schon auf dem BM. Sieht gut aus! Stellenweise noch etwas Schnee, aber alles in der Kategorie "spaßig & sehr gut fahrbar".



Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielleicht komm ich euch mit den Langlaufskier entgegen



Auf den Rücken/Rucksack geschnallt? Ja, definitv.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2019)

matou schrieb:


> ....Auf den Rücken/Rucksack geschnallt? Ja, definitv.



Sieht wohl so aus  
dann werd ich auch mal mein 2-rädriges satteln


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sieht wohl so aus
> dann werd ich auch mal mein 2-rädriges satteln



Hast Du ne Lampe?


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2019)

Lampe ja, bin aber kein Nachtfahrer  ich sattel heute


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2019)

Nachdem sich das Interesse, morgen mitzufahren, geradezu überschlägt, habe ich folgendes vor:

Losfahren in Herrenalb, über Schiheim und Hahnpfalzhütte rüber zum Hohenlohturm. Dann über Latschig runter nach Forbach. Kaffee und Kuchen am Supermarkt hinter dem Bahnhof und dann über das Gaustal wieder hoch, rüber zum Langmartskopf und dann schau ich mal, was die Uhr sagt. Wenn noch Zeit ist, fahre ich BM1, 2 und das Teufelsloch und dann runter zurück nach Herrenalb.

Nicht doch jemand mit? Ich verspreche auch, bis wir die erste Abfahrt machen, ist es hell.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (1. März 2019)

sorry, ganz andere Frage. Ist es denn noch unkompliziert möglich die Downhillstrecke in BadWildbad zu befahren. Früher konnte man doch auch im Winter dort runter - hab ich zumindest mal gehört. Bin die Tage da in der Ecke und würde da eins zweimal runter


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2019)

Schnee müßte weg sein, vielleicht hats ganz oben noch vereinzelt Eisflächen an schattigen Stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

